# Any E-cigarette users?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just wondering.. I've messed with them off and on for the last few years. I did well with not smoking when I used them, BUT, I hated the fact the older ones were such a hassle to use. More work and mess than just continuing to smoke.

Always leaking, always having to refill them constantly, not a consistent vapor, and batteries that never lasted long.

I've finally found one that I like a lot and works very well. No fuss, no muss... Now that I've found a decent one, I was wondering where you get your juice from?

I've tried a few companies over the years and found Vaporbomb and Juicy Vapor seem to be some better companies. Just wondering where you get your juice.. always looking for something a little better..


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

I get my liquid here: http://www.awesomevapor.com/

I didn't smoke alot, usually when I was working overseas so I would come home a go through quitting again.. 

I am down to using mainly the no nicotine liquid now, guess it is kinda like a pacifier.. LOL But it works..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks.. a couple of interesting flavors.. I might give a couple of them a try.. 

Since I just started back I'm using the 23-24mg.... Last time I made it down to the 18mg, but I was so tired of messing with the electronics I gave up.. I was doing so well otherwise... 

I'd really like to give up smoking, but after 35 years, it's not so easy... I've tried the gum and patches, and those just don't work that well for me.. The e-cigs did except for the hassles.. 

Hopefully this time I can get down to the 0mg liquid.. I could see me using that too though as a crutch, BUT, at least it's so much better than smoking..


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, finding the cig that is suitable is key. I went through several, now I use a tank type with the long lasting battery. Good luck with cutting the nic back, just relax and do it gradually. That was what worked for me..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. same here.. I'm using the Volt Spinner (rebranded ego battery, just cheaper from Smokelessimage) with the T3 (Kanger) tanks.. 

I had looked at them before, but after all the other money I had spent on other mods and stuff, I wasn't looking to spend more on what I didn't know.

Met up with a friend for drinks and dinner the other night and he had one.. Gave it a try and liked it, so ordered it up Friday.. got it Yesterday morning and loving it... 

It's everything I had told my wife a few years ago I'd love to see.. .I wish back then I would have invented these. They didn't exist, but I kept picking out everything that needed to change with the regular cigs... Never could find a good battery even to use in the mods.. and the 510 cartomizers were a real pain.. I kept saying someone needed to invent a tank.. then about a year later you started seeing them, but when they first came out they leaked so I stayed away.. 

Seems they got all that fixed... I'm glad I tried these... SO much better than they ere a few years ago...


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I believe a member here is the e-cig guru...boldviolet, maybe?
I roll pipe tobacco for my cigs, and recently, they have been placing a disposable e-cig in the bag...interesting.
I'm just not sure about them yet...I currently have 3 of the freebeeies (200 puffs each), and will hold until I have less misgivings.

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I can understand the misgivings.. My biggest were the system, and the pre made juices that came from China... I spent a lot of money on a lot of ones that just didn't work well.. at least not for a full time heavy smoker. yes, they were nice for maybe an hour or two in the bar, but for all day use, they just weren't good.. but that has changed now that a lot more people got in the game and made better electronics and delivery systems.

As far as the juice, I only buy from companies that mix your order after you order it. Most use natural ingredients.. I was afraid of what they may use in China though.

A few side effects I found over time... and most of them ere related to mixing with strictly or heavily with the PG liquid.. Once I've gone to the heavier VG mixed juices, things got better.. 

With the PG juice, I found my throat got real raw. Once I went to mostly VG, that problem went away.. 

The other real thing you need to watch for, especially with the PG juices is dehydration... I would get very dehydrated by using the strictly all PG juice. The heavier the VG in the juice, I've found the less dehydrated I get.. 

I used to have problems too of absorbing too much nicotine because of all the leaks and spills, but with the new tank systems, I've not gotten any of the juice on me... It seemed it used to be my hands, lips, and pockets were always coated in it.. I'd complain that I was wasting more than I was using..

Other than that when I was using them daily, I felt so much better.. I could breath easier, and I didn't feel as tired all the time.. I think some of that tiredness is coming from the carbon monoxide in real cigarettes..


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Started vaping on Jan 1, 2013 and haven't burned tobacco since (after 40 years smoking) Started with a cigarette-like battery and pre-filled cartridges but they were expensive and didn't last very long. It took a few months trying out different systems before I found one that worked really well for me. I use a variable voltage ego style battery and a Kanger ProTank. Good battery life, nice big tank that I'm not constantly refilling and they haven't leaked yet. I started with 24 mg and now vape a 3mg. I'll probably be down to a 0 mg by the end of this year. I still plan on vaping though, keeps me from wanting to snack on junk. I get my juice from mtbakervapor.com


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow- I am glad I found this thread- I am using Vaping Zone- my couin sent me the starter set- I am liking it- I have been using it for a week and a half- I have had maybe a total of 10 regular smokes- since I started using it- I like it- 
The juice she sent me is named Gone Fishing LOL- I really like it- 
I am using 18 mg-
I was used to smoking almost a pack a day- I am not sure what mg- I should be buying I am thinking I need to get a higher mg- cause I feel like I am hitting it too much? 

I feel better not smoking the normal cigs- with all the other added crap- and DH quit chewing cold turkey 6 yrs ago and this is the first time I can honestly say I wanted to quit- I think that is helping me stop -


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I find I probably get more nicotine vaping than I do smoking because I tend to like the flavors a lot better, and find I don't put it down as often as I should. My next order I think I'm just going to go down to the 18mg... 

Interesting mention about the snacking... I find I get that sweet craving satisfied using the sweeter juices and don't find myself always heading for the candy or donut drawer.. 

Sounds like other are using the same system I just got.. Mine is just rebanded Volt, but it's the ego 1300mah twist.. and the same Kanga tank.. Guess it must be the better one on the market with so many using it, and so many companies rebanding them..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ambereyes said:


> I get my liquid here: http://www.awesomevapor.com/
> 
> I didn't smoke alot, usually when I was working overseas so I would come home a go through quitting again..
> 
> I am down to using mainly the no nicotine liquid now, guess it is kinda like a pacifier.. LOL But it works..



I just ordered from them- I was confused how to get the free sample- but- it is okay LOL-


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Having ordered from them many times, they will probably include a sample that is the same as a flavor ordered. They ship very fast too..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I just put in the comments that I was confused and asked for samples of X and Y- if they get it right- cool- if not- no biggie
I am pretty easy going...as long as it contains nicotine- I will be happy hahahah!

I ordered Turkish Tobacco and Cuban Cigar- I asked for 2 other tobacco flavors as samples


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

Do they still gurgle?.....Joe


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

this is who we order from and formulated as I want,, their prices are a lot cheaper than most.
http://www.e-liq.com/products/e-liquid


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Fiddled with tanks and egos for a few weeks then bought a mechanical and a igo-l dripper. I can fog up my living room so my wife cant see the tv if I get to drinking lol

Edit: haven't had a cigarette since last July.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

For those vaping, when you first started did it make you cough? I'm guessing its the water vapor causing it? Started with blue ecigs and loved the disposable ones but I never seemed to get enough nicotine to be satisfied and still wanted to smoke. Bought a vapor pen today and some e liquid and gave it a try only to cough each time I inhale even a small amount.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

I started off @ 24 mg. I never coughed, but I was a heavy roll your own smoker. You may need to reduce your nic. level.

I still had the urge to smoke for about 2 weeks. That I believe is withdrawal to the other chemicals in regular cigarettes.
Nicotine is not the only addictive chemical in cigarettes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. it will make you cough until you get used to it... even after you do get used to it, every now and then you'll get that one hit that will still make you cough.. not often though.

I find that if I let some of the vapor out of my mouth as I go to inhale, and take in extra air, it helps to keep from coughing... There is a little bit of a learning curve as to what works best for you.

Try getting the 23 or 24mg juice... depends on the company that makes it as to what strength they make.. I've seen a couple companies that will even make 36mg juice, but man has that gotta be wicked..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

My order shipped today- I am excited to get it- my cousin got me menthol- 5 ml of it- I am almost out of my tobacco flavored- I hate Menthol- I may need to go to the Head shop in town to get another flavor until the ones get here- 

I am coughing in the morning- all the gunk I think that the real cigs put in my lungs- or at least that is what I think it is- I never coughed up gunk before until now- since I started the ecig and stopped the actual cigs- 
I figured it was cause I was getting all that chemical gunk out?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I tend to cough up more any time I stop smoking with gum or patches.. so I'd say it's pretty normal. I find that the more PG in the mix, the worse it is too along with an irritated throat...


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

What is PG?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Becka03 said:


> What is PG?


Propylene Glycol

PG is made from animal and/or petroleum-based oils


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Propylene glycol.
The nicotine is what thumps the back of your throat. PG enhances that thump. Some people are sensitive to pg or just don't like the throat thump so much and choose higher VG, or vegetable glycerin. 

Ratio is usually pg/vg or 30/70 or 50/50 or 70/30 (some vendors let you choose any ratio)
Id suggest starting 50/50 18mg for moderate smoker 24mg for a heavy.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Also, you get a thicker vapor from VG than PG... I usually get mine mixed at 80%VG.. I get really dehydrated with PG...


----------



## Barnbum374 (Oct 5, 2013)

Great thread! I have been trying to get my mom to try them. She said she tried them years ago and didn't like them for many of the reasons listed on this thread. It sounds like it is worth another try.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

They have improved SO much Barnbum374! Definitely worth another shot.

We typically order our oils from Apollo.


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

I get my juice from Mount Baker Vapor. What I like about mbv is that they have great prices and they have great juice. You want to stick with the clearer juices when starting out they don't gunk up the coils as fast. You want to have more than one battery and charge them before they get all the way down. Once the battery is down to a certain voltage it just can't heat the liquid up enough and just makes you frustrated when you are trying to quit. I am currently using a Vamo V5 that I got from fasttech which you can adjust the voltage and wattage on and a kanger aero tank.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

:: waves! ::


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

irondale said:


> I get my juice from Mount Baker Vapor. What I like about mbv is that they have great prices and they have great juice. You want to stick with the clearer juices when starting out they don't gunk up the coils as fast. You want to have more than one battery and charge them before they get all the way down. Once the battery is down to a certain voltage it just can't heat the liquid up enough and just makes you frustrated when you are trying to quit. I am currently using a Vamo V5 that I got from fasttech which you can adjust the voltage and wattage on and a kanger aero tank.


This is the reason I like the batteries with adjustable voltage, and some with adjustable wattage too... I've found the 1300mah batteries will last all day, but towards the end of the day if you turn them up a little bit, they will put out as good as they did after charging.. 

I've also always carried at least two working units with two different flavors all day... One usually with tobacco flavor, and one with a fruit flavor or similar... It keeps you from getting bored with a single flavor all day..


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> This is the reason I like the batteries with adjustable voltage, and some with adjustable wattage too... I've found the 1300mah batteries will last all day, but towards the end of the day if you turn them up a little bit, they will put out as good as they did after charging..
> 
> I've also always carried at least two working units with two different flavors all day... One usually with tobacco flavor, and one with a fruit flavor or similar... It keeps you from getting bored with a single flavor all day..


Anything above 900mah is ok, before I got my current setup I had 5 ego style batteries at 900.
I used to vape a tobacco flavor but, I got tired of it gunking up my coils all the time. So now I just use clear liquids and my coils last forever (over a month on my current one). I highly suggest the Root Beer from mbv. 
Another low cost clearomizer to try is the kanger T2, It doesn't leak as often as the T3 and I like that you fill it from the top.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So far I've not had any problems with the T3 tanks leaking.. What is nice is you can get the burners for them that has new seals on them that solves the problems if they do start leaking.. I've heard the Kanger evod tanks are really nice and don't have leaking problems either. I figured I'd get a couple of those and try them too..

As far as the burners, I take them off and soak them in Vodka every couple days then rinse with water.. They last a lot longer if you do that.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Love my Kanger evod. It's also from Apollo, bought in a Christmas kit on clearance.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Have you compared the evod to the T2 or T3? If so, what do you like better and why?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I have only used the T3 briefly (my mom and aunt both use that one regularly), but I like the compactness of my evod. I've never had it leak, but I hate refilling from the bottom (pita for me to get it apart by myself, I often have to ask my husband to get it apart for me). They hit pretty similar as far as I could tell in my brief experiences with the T3. However, their variable voltage batteries seem to hit a lot better out in the cold than my evod. It doesn't work worth a hoot if it's below freezing, and I often still go outside to 'smoke' because that is a big part of my habit. For the price, the evod is great, but I wouldn't be opposed to owning a T3.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Just about the time a new industry gets rolling (no pun intended), along come the do-gooders. Saw a news blip this morning - Kalifornia wants to ban use of e-cigs in parks and other public places. 

We bought a disposable e-cig for my dad when he had a hospital stay. We used the "don't ask, don't tell" policy and just brought it in. He hit on it a few times over a 24 hour stay and while he still prefers a real cigarette, he said it definitely helped the craving for one. I didn't like it, either, but could sure see the value of having one in today's smoking-prejudiced world.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, I read another big article about it this morning my wife sent me... The uninformed once again at it... They are claiming all the carcinogens in the vapor will harm workers..

All the companies I buy from claim to use natural ingredients and extracts.. I can't imagine vapor traveling far either.. 

I've used them on planes before, even though they say you can't.. It's so easy to get away with, and when flying across the country, it's the only way I can keep from ending up sitting in a TSA office.. Not one person could smell it, including my wife sitting next to me..


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll also recommend the evod. Only issue I ever had was replacement coils being shoddy. I wrap all my own coils now though. Thats one of my biggest peevs about vaping. Product consistency.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I love getting new Juice... Just got some I ordered Monday night.. I think I found a new favorite in there... It's supposed to be a tobacco flavor, but it's more pipe like flavor, or maybe a little chocolate and almondish... ,maybe a touch of cherry or amaretto... real light on that, but still tobacco overtones... Incredible good... My wife says the cloud smells like a real nice pipe.. 

They did also include a sample of Chocolate Almond... Pretty cool.. they don't advertise added samples..


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I make my own


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I must say I'm a bit nervous about e-liquids even though it seems silly since I have no problem inhaling the poisons in a cig:facepalm: I was hoping to avoid having to order online and buying in our small town instead but so far the only ones being offered here are called. Dr. K, the bottle says made in the USA but there is no other contact info which makes me nervous. Also doing a search online got me no hits.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You can buy juice at so many places.. 

If you want some all natural, then try this place..
https://natural-eliquid.com/store/index.php

This place is supposed to be REALLY good, but I can't claim as to what's natural or not.. 
http://thevaporchef.com/

I have bought from Vaporbomb.com a few times.. I really like his juice..

There's a whole lot out there... Just search for vape juice, or organic e-juice or similar..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

oneraddad said:


> I make my own


What is that???? Looks like axle grease..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OK.. so I had my first leaking T3 tank this morning... I swapped out the burner on it with a new one so I could let my other one soak and clean today.

I found a real simple two minute fix though... Works great. You just add a little more wick... 

If anyone needs to know how to fix a leaking burner, just ask and I'll tell you how to do it...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Google BHO


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hehehe.. .no need to google that... I should have figured... 

Ya know.. add some nicotine to that and you'd really have something..


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> What is that???? Looks like axle grease..


Hash oil! This whole e cigarette thing really bothers me. It's like drinking non alcohol beer. Or using a condom. What's happening that the real thing is not acceptable anymore? No disrespect folks but we are turning into a society of wankers. I've never smoked but plan on it in my old age. Only no e cigarettes or ready rolled ones for me. Zig-zags and a pouch of Top or Bull Durham. And they'll be riding right on the dash in plain view, especially in winter. With any luck some zealot police officer will arrest me on suspicion of drug use. This will get me a warm bed and meal off the county. This is one clever way of surviving without food stamps and ever escalating heating bills. Smart eh?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've smoked since I was 13... I turn 50 next month.. I've been a real heavy smoker for all those years. You'll almost never see a picture of me without a cigarette my wife has pointed out.. 

I get tired of the ashes, the smell, and everyone telling me I need to go outside or get away from them when I smoke... 

I'd like to quit.. .I've tried all the other ways, even pills (which were the worst) With the e-smokes, I don't have the urge to light a smoke.. I'm just fine and happy with vaping... This way I can keep cutting back until I'm off the nicotine.. 

I've had lots of issues because of smoking.. bone loss around my teeth, problems with my back because of loss of blood flow, and other similar issues.

I can still breath fine, but I figure before I have that starts happening, I'd better do what I need to do to get away from smoking.. 

Believe me.. I've gone the roll your own route too using whole leaf tobacco that I cut and ground myself that didn't have all the additional additives.. It's a real pain, but still has the tar.. at least vaping doesn't have all that tar..


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

simi-steading said:


> This way I can keep cutting back until I'm off the nicotine..


Good for you.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ambereyes said:


> Having ordered from them many times, they will probably include a sample that is the same as a flavor ordered. They ship very fast too..


Wow- yep they ship really fast got my order today- I only ordered like 2 or 3 days ago! and they hand wrote on my invoice- that it was no problem that I had trouble picking my free samples and gave me the ones I really wanted- 
I am trying the Cuban Cigar and loving it-!

It is so nice to try the free samples too- 

I gotta say- I didn't wanna quite smoking- I wanted to keep smoking-but - this is way more frugal for me and I am not getting tar- and other chemicals- 
so - I will continue to ecig it- I like it and haven't wanted to punch anyone- so in my book- that means it is working!

Thanks for all the suggestions on different companies- I am loving this company I just tried so far!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah that lack of violence for me is greatly appreciated by my family and those that work under me LOL:spinsmiley: Glad that company is working out for you.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> You can buy juice at so many places..
> 
> If you want some all natural, then try this place..
> https://natural-eliquid.com/store/index.php
> ...


 
Thanks, ordered a sampler pack from Vaporbomb.com. Until it comes in I'll use what our local store has. I was pleasantly surprised I didn't have any bad cravings yesterday, in the past with a patch on in a few hours I was climbing the walls. I did however get a terrible taste in my mouth halfway through the day and as found by the afternoon the juice tasted worse by night time I wasn't really carving a cig but I wanted one to get the taste out of my mouth.

Funny story but embarrassing story... my husband asked me for a hair cut last night and while I was cutting it he kept sniffing the air saying what's that smell. I thought he could smell the e-cig scent but it turns out it was my perfume. I told him it was the same scent I've worn for years but without the smoke smell added to it. I asked why don't you like it and he said yeah I do it's just that it smells different now, so clean smelling, like soap.:ashamed:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Found a local store that sells a huge variety of e juice and supplies. When I heard about this place having them I was skeptical because it's an old gas station that's been around forever that hardly gets any business. So I decided to check it out and was pleasantly surprised. 

They have more flavors than I could count and other supplies. I bought an extra tank for 5 bucks and it seems to work better than the tank that came with my e cig. I noticed the wick was a lot thicker than my tank and am guessing that might be the reason because the flavors I've tried in my original tank taste better in this new one. Bought 2 different flavors of liquid and like them both, they don't have the after taste my original ones have. The brand is Vapor Lux.

All in all I'm excited to be able to just run 2 miles up the road and pick up what I want instead of waiting for things to be shipped to me. Still haven't switched completely over to vaping but have cut my cigs down to half the amount and am hopeful I'll get there soon.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

dixiegal62 said:


> Found a local store that sells a huge variety of e juice and supplies. When I heard about this place having them I was skeptical because it's an old gas station that's been around forever that hardly gets any business. So I decided to check it out and was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> They have more flavors than I could count and other supplies. I bought an extra tank for 5 bucks and it seems to work better than the tank that came with my e cig. I noticed the wick was a lot thicker than my tank and am guessing that might be the reason because the flavors I've tried in my original tank taste better in this new one. Bought 2 different flavors of liquid and like them both, they don't have the after taste my original ones have. The brand is Vapor Lux.
> 
> All in all I'm excited to be able to just run 2 miles up the road and pick up what I want instead of waiting for things to be shipped to me. Still haven't switched completely over to vaping but have cut my cigs down to half the amount and am hopeful I'll get there soon.


good for you! keep it up- I have smoked over 25 yrs now- I never wanted to quit- but I knew it was bothering my hubby- so I gave this a try- I haven't had a smoke since Feb 28th- and I am feeling great- 
I would love to have a shop like you described near me- 
We live in a college town- so the only place around here is a Head shop with blarring death metal and the girl with the dragon tattoo who runs the place- but I braved it and got another flavor of juice and took a coworker who said she would never had gone to it except I took her- you can't even hear the girl talk to you- that is how loud it is in there- I would buy another tank set- but I can't hear her to understand the difference! LOL- I will buy juice there- but I will have to get tank replacements and stuff online


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Good news everyone, I just scored a low mileage Turkish hookah off Craigslist. Now this is a smoking device! No whimpy e cigarette for Donk. The bowl on this thing could hold a haybale. Can't wait to fire it up.:bouncy:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> good for you! keep it up- I have smoked over 25 yrs now- I never wanted to quit- but I knew it was bothering my hubby- so I gave this a try- I haven't had a smoke since Feb 28th- and I am feeling great-
> I would love to have a shop like you described near me-
> We live in a college town- so the only place around here is a Head shop with blarring death metal and the girl with the dragon tattoo who runs the place- but I braved it and got another flavor of juice and took a coworker who said she would never had gone to it except I took her- you can't even hear the girl talk to you- that is how loud it is in there- I would buy another tank set- but I can't hear her to understand the difference! LOL- I will buy juice there- but I will have to get tank replacements and stuff online


 
So glad it's working for you. Yeah I would have trouble trying to shop in a place that I couldn't even hear someone speaking in.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

My biggest hurdle right now isn't cravings, it's the wantings. Today I have no cigs in the house and am enjoying the sweet tart candy flavor I'm vaping... I'm not having any cravings, I'm calm and content, no climbing up the walls or pacing the floors.. but still want a cig and have to keep talking myself out of running to get a pack.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I totally understand dixie... it isnt easy.. I probably had one in the morning one in the afternoon and one before bed for about a week before I totally stopped..


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> I totally understand dixie... it isnt easy.. I probably had one in the morning one in the afternoon and one before bed for about a week before I totally stopped..


I wish I was able to do that Becka, unfortunately for that to work for me I'd have to go buy a pack 3 separate times a day take one out each time and then destroy the rest of the pack.:teehee: I am not one of those strong willed people who can have a pack just sitting around and not smoke, believe me I've tried but if I know they are here I'll smoke them.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh I know what that is like I totally sympathize(sp).. I tried quiting numerous times... and I hated it I usually lasted an hour hahahha I just used the pack I had till it was gone...I am 42 though and thought I better stop now.. and since I still get the nicotine.. I have been okay 
You need to not beat yourself up too....do it slow nothing is harder than giving up smoking in my opinion!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> Oh I know what that is like I totally sympathize(sp).. I tried quiting numerous times... and I hated it I usually lasted an hour hahahha I just used the pack I had till it was gone...I am 42 though and thought I better stop now.. and since I still get the nicotine.. I have been okay
> You need to not beat yourself up too....do it slow nothing is harder than giving up smoking in my opinion!


 
I think for some smokers (not all) the biggest battle is getting past the thinking that they are depriving themselves of something they really want. If they can find a way to change their thought process they can succeed.

After almost 40 years of smoking and trying to quit I can say I'm in that camp. A few years ago I managed to quit for 3 months using the patch. That whole time I was in a grieving process for my lost best friend. I have to find a way to change my whole mind set because the whole (throw them away and don't look back) has never worked for me. I end up smoking then beating myself up for failing. 

I've spent the weekend thinking it through and decided to try a new approach this time working on changing habits and making smoking cigs more work.

Step 1 on my list is vaping instead of smoking in all my old favorite smoking situations: 

morning smoke with coffee
work break
while driving
computer time
after meals
before bed.

Step 2 change where I can smoke, I can have as many cigs as I want any other time through the day, however

No more smoking in the comfort of my home, my new smoking area is in my damp, chilly basement... thought about outside but I like smoking outside LOL and here's the thing... in order to smoke in my basement there are a few things I'll have to do:

walk to my candle shop
unlock the door
retrieve cigs stored in the there
relock the shop
go to basement
have my cig

OR.... keep relaxing in front of tv, computer...whatever and enjoy my vape 

Hoping these new rules will help me get over the mind game...

plus the new rules are posted on our fridge for everyone to see and since I'm the only smoker now in a house full of non smokers who hate smoking they won't let me off the hook for breaking the rules


----------



## floyd242 (Jun 11, 2012)

This week is the one year mark for me switching to vaporizers... I figured when I switched that I would still smoke regular cigs on occasion, but that was never really the case. I made myself not smoke a regular cigarette for 2 or 3 days after I got the vaporizer, but it really never bothered me not having them. Now I hate them, I can't even stand to be around people that smoke anymore (after 20 years of smoking). I haven't smoked a regular cigarette since... It's great.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

dixiegal62 said:


> I think for some smokers (not all) the biggest battle is getting past the thinking that they are depriving themselves of something they really want. If they can find a way to change their thought process they can succeed.
> 
> After almost 40 years of smoking and trying to quit I can say I'm in that camp. A few years ago I managed to quit for 3 months using the patch. That whole time I was in a grieving process for my lost best friend. I have to find a way to change my whole mind set because the whole (throw them away and don't look back) has never worked for me. I end up smoking then beating myself up for failing.
> 
> ...


WOW- you just described basically besides the basement thing - how I am making this work- I could not have worded it as well as you though! 
Excellent thinking!
I didn't even realize this is how I was thinking until I read your post


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

floyd242 said:


> This week is the one year mark for me switching to vaporizers... I figured when I switched that I would still smoke regular cigs on occasion, but that was never really the case. I made myself not smoke a regular cigarette for 2 or 3 days after I got the vaporizer, but it really never bothered me not having them. Now I hate them, I can't even stand to be around people that smoke anymore (after 20 years of smoking). I haven't smoked a regular cigarette since... It's great.


 
Congrats on your success!:goodjob:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> WOW- you just described basically besides the basement thing - how I am making this work- I could not have worded it as well as you though!
> Excellent thinking!
> I didn't even realize this is how I was thinking until I read your post


I'm glad to hear that Becka because after I wrote that post I felt so silly I almost didn't post it.... so far it's working well today, I keep thinking about getting a cig but I'm busy with other things and don't want to take time to go get one. I think it helps that I really hate our basement, it's damp with a lot of spiders and florescent(sp?) lights that drive me crazy because they hum so loud.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone else having trouble enjoying their e-juices later in the day? By the afternoon I can't taste any flavors, no matter how often I switch them up.

I drink plenty of water, have tried brushing teeth and tongue, drinking coffee, and sniffing coffee grounds to clear the sense or smell and the palette. Even sucking on cinnamon candy and using cinnamon tooth picks because I read about vapers tongue and some suggested cinnamon would help. 

None work and all favors go from sweet and enjoyable to weird and nasty tasting as the day goes on. It's not just one certain brand I have several from different companies.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

mine don't seem as strong by night time- but I just keep thinking- oh well I need the nicotine LOL


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been having some real issues with any juice I use that has a lot of PG in it.. 

Two nights now I've woken up and couldn't breath... As in.. I know I've got some sleep apnia, but this is bad.. I've woke up and it was like I got the wind knocked out of me... I was choking and couldn't inhale.. It's like my diaphragm wouldn't work... It was crazy scary, and my wife was all freaked.

I've stopped using my higher PG juices and have gotten some 100%VG ordered up... Hopefully that will take care of this problem... 

You have no idea what it's like for 30 seconds of trying to inhale and can't.. you think you're about to pass out... Only happens in the middle of the night, and especially if I'm on my back.. 

I stop using the PG, and the problem stops.. I tried again, and it happened again... SO... I can only hope VG is the answer..


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> I've been having some real issues with any juice I use that has a lot of PG in it..
> 
> Two nights now I've woken up and couldn't breath... As in.. I know I've got some sleep apnia, but this is bad.. I've woke up and it was like I got the wind knocked out of me... I was choking and couldn't inhale.. It's like my diaphragm wouldn't work... It was crazy scary, and my wife was all freaked.
> 
> ...


 I've had similar experiences a few times but in my case it turned out to be I was getting chocked at night from sinus drainage. Would wake up with no air shake my husband awake and fight to breath. A terrifying experience! I hope switching to 100% VG helps you.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Yup. Some people are sensitive to PG. Others, to VG.

dixiegal, only think I reckon could be going on with the taste changing is maybe your batteries are wearing out in the latter part of the day and aren't burning as hot?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

BoldViolet said:


> Yup. Some people are sensitive to PG. Others, to VG.
> 
> dixiegal, only think I reckon could be going on with the taste changing is maybe your batteries are wearing out in the latter part of the day and aren't burning as hot?


Think it might have been my e-cig. When I tried it this morning after a long charge everything tasted burnt. Was able to buy an eGo twist at the store today and my liquid tastes so much better. Hopefully this one will do me until I can buy a better one.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Be careful and don't turn that twist up too high.. depending on your tanks or cartomizers... You can get a burnt taste fast if you do.. 

I got some new juice ordered today... 100%VG and completely organic extracts.. nothing artificial.. Supposedly this place has some great stuff.... We'll see...


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> Be careful and don't turn that twist up too high.. depending on your tanks or cartomizers... You can get a burnt taste fast if you do..
> 
> I got some new juice ordered today... 100%VG and completely organic extracts.. nothing artificial.. Supposedly this place has some great stuff.... We'll see...


 
It goes from 32 to 48 I have it on 40 do you think that's too high? Please keep us informed how the new juice works for you.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

40 is actually 4 volts.. 32 is 3.2 volts.. They recommend keeping the voltage around 3.8... I usually keep mine set around 3.5 or so.. 

The higher you turn it up too, the faster you burn out the atomizer, or coil or burner or what ever you want to call it.

I'll let you know about the juice. This place is supposedly a lot different than most the other places that use a lot of artificial flavors and sweetners and stuff. They use only USDA certified organic.. for whatever that's worth...


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> 40 is actually 4 volts.. 32 is 3.2 volts.. They recommend keeping the voltage around 3.8... I usually keep mine set around 3.5 or so..
> 
> The higher you turn it up too, the faster you burn out the atomizer, or coil or burner or what ever you want to call it.
> 
> I'll let you know about the juice. This place is supposedly a lot different than most the other places that use a lot of artificial flavors and sweetners and stuff. They use only USDA certified organic.. for whatever that's worth...


 
Thanks, I turned it down. Sounds promising if you like them be sure to share the link


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You can check them out and see if they sound good to you.. .Virgin Vapor... I'll let you know what their flavors are like. I got a couple sampler packs.. 

You can set it where you want it for the best flavor and vapor you like, but going too high too often isn't good on the coils... I've found some flavors taste better hotter, and others are better cooler..


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> You can check them out and see if they sound good to you.. .Virgin Vapor... I'll let you know what their flavors are like. I got a couple sampler packs..
> 
> You can set it where you want it for the best flavor and vapor you like, but going too high too often isn't good on the coils... I've found some flavors taste better hotter, and others are better cooler..


Virgin Vapor, isn't that what terrorists smoke in paradise?


----------



## pips (Mar 9, 2014)

i run 900 ego battery with c4+ clearomizer real simple and basic
as for juices i only buy the best!!!
http://www.smokeyvapor.net/15ml-E-Juice-12mg_c_13.html
to make a few suggestions strawberry twinkle -tastes like twinkie
blueberry cheesecake
the dew-tastes like green faygo pop
peaches and cream
all great flavors.
i quit with chantix first time after surgery started smoking again.doc put me on chantix again and all i did was throw up i lost 20 pounds b4 i gave up before i had acl surgery i started vaping and never looked back.its great and yes the long term effects are not known but it better then 2000 chemicals in cigs.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Heres a chart that may help with voltage ranges.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Got me a protank2 to go with my eGo C twist! Can't believe the difference it made with the taste of the juice! :nanner:


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Everyone seems to LOVE those Kanger tanks.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

BoldViolet said:


> Everyone seems to LOVE those Kanger tanks.


 
I'm certainly loving mine! Of course I'm new to all of this so I'm sure there are better ones around. Right now I feel like a went from driving a Pinto to a Tahoe


----------



## pips (Mar 9, 2014)

dixiegal62 said:


> I'm certainly loving mine! Of course I'm new to all of this so I'm sure there are better ones around. Right now I feel like a went from driving a Pinto to a Tahoe


what were u using before the krager


----------



## scubacoz (Jan 29, 2014)

Mu daughter uses them and really likes them. She said the banana was her favorite.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

pips said:


> what were u using before the krager


 
I first bought a little pen like e cig at a local gas station that had the plastic tips you fill. Kept having a really bad chemical taste. 

Then I got an ego c twist that had the same kind of tip you fill, the taste was better though the flavors still didn't taste like what they where but no matter how much a vaped the amount of e juice never went down and I was still smoking a lot of cigs.

Now I'm using the ego with the krager.. huge difference! Yesterday was the first day I used it all day with blueberry cheesecake the same bottle that was terrible tasting before. Now I taste blueberry  Had a cig in the morning and set my phone timer to go off every 3 hours telling myself if I had to have a cig I could have one every 3 hours but I didn't want them. I did light one up later in the day thinking I had to have it but the blueberry was much better tasting so I had a puff or 2 and put it out.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

scubacoz said:


> Mu daughter uses them and really likes them. She said the banana was her favorite.


 
I have banana pudding in mine right now. So nice since I'm diabetic and am not suppose to have good treats like this  It's so real tasting I'm even burping bananas:ashamed:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> I've been having some real issues with any juice I use that has a lot of PG in it..
> 
> Two nights now I've woken up and couldn't breath... As in.. I know I've got some sleep apnia, but this is bad.. I've woke up and it was like I got the wind knocked out of me... I was choking and couldn't inhale.. It's like my diaphragm wouldn't work... It was crazy scary, and my wife was all freaked.
> 
> ...


 
Did you get your new juices and did they help your breathing problems? Hoping it worked out well for you.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

which is the one that doesn't produce much vapor? I got that from the Ares ecig website- it was so thick - I can't use it- I can't stand not getting any vapor- I get a great vapor from the awesomevapor website


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, I got the 100VG, and it was a huge difference.. I went bak to another place that has stuff I really like flavor wise, and most they have is 80%vg.. but I'm fine with it.. no more issues..


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> Yes, I got the 100VG, and it was a huge difference.. I went bak to another place that has stuff I really like flavor wise, and most they have is 80%vg.. but I'm fine with it.. no more issues..


Glad it's working for you!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> which is the one that doesn't produce much vapor? I got that from the Ares ecig website- it was so thick - I can't use it- I can't stand not getting any vapor- I get a great vapor from the awesomevapor website


 
Someone please correct me if I get this backwards but I think pg gives more flavor and vg gives more vapor and the throat hit. I prefer mine at 70/30. I'm enjoying kickbassvapor


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes.. PG is harsher on your throat... but VG gives more vapor.. at least that's what I've found.. the VG also gives a little sweetness to it..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

okay- I obviously like more VG- 
thank you guys!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

PG also dehydrates you... the VG not so much..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was using the more pg from Ares and I was about dying waking up every hour to get a drink!


----------



## pips (Mar 9, 2014)

i like the 50/50 mix most equipment built to be used with this mix.i just learned how to rebuild coils to change ohms man its better.also got a new smoktech tank which hits so smooth.also have been tearing down the disposable ce4 clearomisers for people and burning clean with an ego twist battery.really nice to save 4 or 5 bucks per one.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> which is the one that doesn't produce much vapor? I got that from the Ares ecig website- it was so thick - I can't use it- I can't stand not getting any vapor- I get a great vapor from the awesomevapor website



PG = more throat hit, but thinner juice
VG = more vapor, but thicker

I offer No PG added (super thick) to 50/50, 70/30 PG/VG and no VG added (super thin)

Please email me at [email protected] and I can exchange what you got for a thinner liquid. You'd probably be happier with 50/50 or 70/30 if you're not sensitive to PG. 

I apologize that you were not happy with what you received. I hope I can fix it for you.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

BoldViolet said:


> PG = more throat hit, but thinner juice
> VG = more vapor, but thicker
> 
> I offer No PG added (super thick) to 50/50, 70/30 PG/VG and no VG added (super thin)
> ...


Oh my- I am sorry BoldViolet- 
I will PM you- I had no idea that was your business! I love the starter kit I got- I just can't use the liquid-


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

BoldViolet said:


> PG = more throat hit, but thinner juice
> VG = more vapor, but thicker
> 
> I offer No PG added (super thick) to 50/50, 70/30 PG/VG and no VG added (super thin)
> ...


I forwarded you my order confirmation so you could see what I ordered - I don't know what the problem is I almost get a headache trying to inhale- like the liquid is so thick- but it says I got the normal- 
the stuff I got from Awesome Vapor- was really thin stuff- easy to inhale and lots of vapor?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

BoldViolet- I just looked- I got Flavored Coffee- I added more Coffee than the Amaretto Flavor- I wonder - the Coffee is much darker- and really thick- I cleaned the one container out and put a new thing in it with the string that soaks up the liquid- I put just the Amaretto in- after a bit I will try it- it doesn't seem as thick


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow.. beyond cool.. I didn't know anyone here had a juice shop.. I was just getting ready to make an order of some samples from another place.. but I'm coming your way instead.... very cool...

YOU GOT BACON!!!!! What isn't to love without even trying any yet


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep- same thing- no vapor comin out - it is weird- I wonder if it is the actual container? Cause the other one works(grant it- I am using the Awesome vapor)- I can not seem to get anything to come out with this one though...
Which makes me leary to try the thick liquid in the one that is working- LOL- cause I don't wanna be with out a ecig!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh Becka, as your burners or atomizers get older, they get built up carbon in them or gunk, and they also won't give you as much vapor either... You could try a new one, or clean and dry burn it, or rebuild yours.. if you can see and work with real small stuff..

Not sure if you realized that about them getting older and not working as well..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Oh Becka, as your burners or atomizers get older, they get built up carbon in them or gunk, and they also won't give you as much vapor either... You could try a new one, or clean and dry burn it, or rebuild yours.. if you can see and work with real small stuff..
> 
> Not sure if you realized that about them getting older and not working as well..


thanks Simi- It was new- right outta the box- 
I have ended up getting new ones- but - I have washed the insides and cleaned them and kept them- for a day I am in a pinch....


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

And 3 years ago I would have told you to mind your own business if you told me this. In case anyone noticed I was gone from here for awhile... Well, I had lung cancer. (Hit me in the middle of the night with severe pains in my chest. Thought it was my heart.)Still have cancer but in remission. Lots of prayer, chemo and radiation. Not nice, friends. But, after smoking for over 50 years, I quit cold turkey. It was hard but I wanted to live. It took a big toll on my life, but I am still going. Just slower. Cut back on a lot and put a lot of stress on family for that I am eternally sorry. But, folks here I am and you're stuck with me for a long while, I hope. Love to hear from any of you that quit. Takes a strong person.:angel:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow.. so sorry to hear that Junkman, but so glad to hear you're beating it... Not often lung cancer goes into remission... It's a fear I've had for years.. I've lost a few friends and some in laws to lung cancer.. I know it's about the worst to happen to a person..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Cool.. just ordered a bunch of samples from Ares.. .some cool sounding flavors, and I'm happy to find a place that has 100% VG.. not all places have that....


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Junkman said:


> And 3 years ago I would have told you to mind your own business if you told me this. In case anyone noticed I was gone from here for awhile... Well, I had lung cancer. (Hit me in the middle of the night with severe pains in my chest. Thought it was my heart.)Still have cancer but in remission. Lots of prayer, chemo and radiation. Not nice, friends. But, after smoking for over 50 years, I quit cold turkey. It was hard but I wanted to live. It took a big toll on my life, but I am still going. Just slower. Cut back on a lot and put a lot of stress on family for that I am eternally sorry. But, folks here I am and you're stuck with me for a long while, I hope. Love to hear from any of you that quit. Takes a strong person.:angel:


 
Glad you're back and in remission. So happy you where able to quit cold turkey. We have 2 in our family fighting lung cancer right now, sadly they both seem to be losing the battle. Cancer was/is always a fear in the back of my mind yet I still smoked.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

This is the second complaint I've had on the coffee flavor being super thick.  I've ordered a new formula, so hopefully I can fix the issue.

Thanks for the order, semi-steading! We don't technically have 100% VG. We just don't add any extra PG. My flavor concentrates are generally PG-based (I'm still researching for good VG-based concentrates). The no-PG-added generally comes to about 80% VG.

And the bacon flavor....... you definitely either love it or hate it.  Personally, I am not a fan of it. 

Thanks for the support, everyone!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah.. Yeah.. I wondered about the base the nicotine is in too.. Most all places say 80% is the best they can do.. 

I've gotten coffee flavors from several places, and I've not found one that isn't too strong, or doesn't foul up the atomizers real fast... Most are always WAY too harsh or strong a flavor too.. .like chewing a mouth full of grounds.. It's not just you, I've pretty much given up on the coffee flavors..

Looking forward to trying some of your juice. nice to find new flavors...


----------



## pips (Mar 9, 2014)

i had a decent coffee once from a local shop was a vanilla malt/coffee base 50/5o pg vg vaped great and burnt off fast on ce4 clearomiser.other then that they all have been a let down


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Junkman - congratulations on going into remission! I admire you quitting cold turkey, it takes an iron will. 

In Kansas City, they are considering an ordinance to keep people from using e-cigarettes in some public places. The do-gooders just can't help themselves.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Ah.. Yeah.. I wondered about the base the nicotine is in too.. Most all places say 80% is the best they can do..
> 
> I've gotten coffee flavors from several places, and I've not found one that isn't too strong, or doesn't foul up the atomizers real fast... Most are always WAY too harsh or strong a flavor too.. .like chewing a mouth full of grounds.. It's not just you, I've pretty much given up on the coffee flavors..
> 
> Looking forward to trying some of your juice. nice to find new flavors...


Glad it's not just me, but that means I gotta work hard to make sure I have the best coffee flavor. ;D

I have nicotine carried in PG, and nicotine carried in VG.  It's just the flavor concentrates that I can't seem to reliably get in VG.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just curious.. what are the flavors exactly? Are they an oil, or are they and extract.. orrrrrrr?

I know they call what an e-cig puts off a vapor.. but I know better.. there's smoke in it too... so that's why I was kind of wondering what the flavorings are made from.. 

If it was strictly vapor, then the burners wouldn't gum up with burnt carbon... 

If you drip oil on a hot light bulb, it puts out smoke.. not vapor..


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just realized this morning I haven't smoked a cig since Monday! The amazing thing for me is I was around a smoker the last 2 days and in the past when trying to quit I would have been bumming a cig and saying I just need one. Not this time and I didn't even think about asking for one when she was smoking. Last time I tried to quit with the patch I was still thinking and craving cigs after 3 months.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

dixiegal62 said:


> Just realized this morning I haven't smoked a cig since Monday! The amazing thing for me is I was around a smoker the last 2 days and in the past when trying to quit I would have been bumming a cig and saying I just need one. Not this time and I didn't even think about asking for one when she was smoking. Last time I tried to quit with the patch I was still thinking and craving cigs after 3 months.


That is awesome!!!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Just curious.. what are the flavors exactly? Are they an oil, or are they and extract.. orrrrrrr?
> 
> I know they call what an e-cig puts off a vapor.. but I know better.. there's smoke in it too... so that's why I was kind of wondering what the flavorings are made from..
> 
> ...


Natural flavor concentrates or extracts if possible (not possible with things like citrus since the natural extract from those is oil. Well, I guess it IS possible, but I prefer to sell water-soluble stuff), but usually artificial flavor concentrates. And then usually PG as a carrier.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

It would seem vaping has taken off in our small town (pop about 8k) we now have 7 gas stations/stores within 4 miles of me selling e-cigs and e-liquid that I know of. One is even carrying Halo! Today my sister and I went to pizza hut for lunch our sever came over to see if we needed anything else and I asked if I could vape since it was no smoking. She said sure and talked about how she was wanting her husband to try it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

uhhh BoldViolet- I got my liquid today- I am gonna email you- I need to know what to ask for when I order- I am assuming just coffee flavored no VG added? I LOVE it!!! LOVE it!! I need a 55 gallon drum please


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

I quit a 10 year habbit in 2 months using e-cigs.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

This is a great thread.
I bought a starter kit about a year ago on some daily deal thing for $5.
It is a Victory brand.

Well, it sat on the shelf all that time.
I finally broke it out about a week ago.
Not crazy about the flavor they sent.

In cigs, I roll my own with Red Zig Zag.

I'd like to get something I like.
40+ year smoker


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

larryfoster said:


> This is a great thread.
> I bought a starter kit about a year ago on some daily deal thing for $5.
> It is a Victory brand.
> 
> ...


 
Your going to love vaping! I can't help with flavors that tastes like real cigs because I prefer for bakery flavors...  I have read on e-cig forums that most tobacco flavors won't be exactly like a real cig because you wont have the taste of it burning. Many people do seem to like the tobacco flavors though.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I like the tobbaco flavors with coffee flavors mixed in... I would pm boldviolet she is super helpful and has awesome customer service....her tagline has her ecig website....Ares is the name


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Becka - Yes! That was no-VG added! I'm so glad that worked out for you!

Oooh. And a coffee-tobacco? I'll have to get on that!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

BoldViolet said:


> Becka - Yes! That was no-VG added! I'm so glad that worked out for you!
> 
> Oooh. And a coffee-tobacco? I'll have to get on that!


It might still need a little work- the coffee flavor is kinda gunking it up but it took longer to do that- but I am certainly a customer of yours for life- that is for sure!
The customer service you provide and niceness- is a incredible value in my book!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Is it just my area or are y'all hearing more and more negative vaping news coverage? Vaping has really taken off in our area and the news coverage is nothing but negative.

It's so bad in fact that my family is starting to show concern over my vaping. My husband who was very supportive and happy when I started vaping all of the sudden is not happy after watching the coverage. A few weeks ago he was happy to have me vape in bed while reading or watching tv instead of smoking, now he claims it chokes him. My middle son made a comment over the weekend about me vaping in the house while the grand kids where here, even though his mother in law smokes in the house. I heard him tell my son he'd rather smell smoke. I never smoked around my grandkids but now I vape in another room while they are here. I'm very disappointed and know they mean well but told them all I had no plans on stopping in the near future. 

I believe the negative coverage is all about money with big tobacco and big pharm. I'm already dreading the regulations which seem inevitable at this point.

I've spent a lot of time the last few weeks reading as much as I can and my personal view is this... no I don't know the long term effects of vaping but I do know the long term effects of smoking and I'm willing to take my chances right now. I'm just happy to be off cigs and I hope to never pick one up again. I feel for the first time that I may just be able to quit smoking for good.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. one more thing the do gooders want to keep from people.. Unkle will never be happy unless they regulate every waking moment of our life.. so is it really any surprise?

However, yes, they have had kids getting poisoned from the liquid.. but they have a lot more every year that get sick from eating cigarettes..


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> Yep.. one more thing the do gooders want to keep from people.. Unkle will never be happy unless they regulate every waking moment of our life.. so is it really any surprise?
> 
> However, yes, they have had kids getting poisoned from the liquid.. but they have a lot more every year that get sick from eating cigarettes..


I was concerned about the e-juice before I even saw the news about kids getting ahold of it. All my supplies are locked in our gun safe except the one that's hanging from my neck by a lanyard.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

The minute there is talk of taking this stuff away- I am head to the local head shop to brave the death metal and buying all the liquid I can


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

So - someone gave me a new Kangertech T3S I filled it- put it on a battery base- I screwed it on to tight I think- the light on the push button stayed on- I unscrewed it a little- now it seems fine- 
is that possible? to screw it in on too tight?
think it is ok now?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Becka03 said:


> So - someone gave me a new Kangertech T3S I filled it- put it on a battery base- I screwed it on to tight I think- the light on the push button stayed on- I unscrewed it a little- now it seems fine-
> is that possible? to screw it in on too tight?
> think it is ok now?


I had one of my battery's' stop firing went on youtube to see if it could be fixed.. turns out that pin can get pushed down from over tightening but can be lifted back up with a small screw driver.


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

I believe vaping is truly going to save many people. I've vaped for several years. I also mix my own juice. Currently vape an Innokin MVP and VV V3.0 with Iclear 16 dual coil clearos.


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

Becka03 said:


> The minute there is talk of taking this stuff away- I am head to the local head shop to brave the death metal and buying all the liquid I can


Liquid nic stays preserved in the freezer many, many years. I've tested nic that was 2 years old and it lost little potency.


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've also switched to only using Flavour Art flavoring. Currently, they are the only ecig flavoring tested and certified safe for inhalation.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

After 44 years of smoking a couple packs a day the ecigs along with patches got me off tobacco in about of month of tapering down. I think they are a great tool to help people that want to stop smoking.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone considering stocking up before the government gets their greedy little hands in the pot?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Dixie... I am probably gonna stock some next month when I get paid...


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

I keep a good stock in rotation. I have 1000 mls of nic in the freezer, plenty of flavoring, 4 batteries, 20 tanks and 2 years worth of replacement coils. I usually have 200 mls steeping at all times.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm hoping to start stocking up some next week right now I'm trying to figure out some kind of time frame since I want to cut the nicotine to 6mg. Finishing up my 18mg now then trying 12mg


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

dixiegal62 said:


> I'm hoping to start stocking up some next week right now I'm trying to figure out some kind of time frame since I want to cut the nicotine to 6mg. Finishing up my 18mg now then trying 12mg


Good for you! dropping to the 12! I am still on 24 - since Feb 28th-


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh wow.... 

I had bought some Green Apple juice that had instantly broke two of my plastic tanks, so I ordered a Kanger pro tank 2 so I could use the juice... OH BOY... what a world of difference it is using one of those compared to the other tanks.. 

I'm going to order couple more of those tanks for my other batteries.. I did have to get a 808 to 510 thread adapter so it fit my batteries, but it works great.. 

If you want some great vaping, I'm going to highly recommend the pro tanks


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to wonder and this is an honest question,,

If your still using the e-cig after a year or two,,Are you quitting or replacing,,

I'm wanting to "want" to quit smoking,,but it starting to look like cold turkey is the only way.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't answer that.. I've tried them off and on over a few years. They are finally getting to where I can think about actually using them. Since I started this thread (I have no idea when. Didn't go back and look) I've cut back to about 2 packs of smokes a week.. I was smoking that in a day most days... At least a pack and a half.. 

I'm feeling better and breathing better, but I don't think I've saved a whole lot considering what the electronics are costing.. I bet I've saved a little though... 

I've gone fro the 24mg to 12mg... so I seem to be getting somewhere.. 

I figured one more order, then after that go to 6mg... Once I get to 0mg, then I can answer your question..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just looked.. beginning of March... Yeah, I'm happy so far with where it's going.. Seems to be less nicotine I'm taking in.. and it's sure a heck of a lot less tar.. 

I'll have to see if I can give up the vapor after getting to 0... I think part of it with me is just the feeling of the smoke.. or the vapor in this case..


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

It took me 17 days to throw down the cigs. The first week I was thinking this isn't going to work I was vaping but still smoking about a pack a day ( down from 2 pks ). The 2nd week I started only allowing myself to have a cig every 3 hours and a few days later every 4 hours. I would set my phone timer. I only allowed myself to smoke in our basement. At first I was watching the timer just waiting for it to go off and run to the basement but after a few days it would go off and I'd just reset it and wait until next time. My morning and before bed cig was the last to go. My last pack of cigs I bought America Spirit I was a Marlboro Nxt smoker.. by the 15th and 16th day I was lighting a cig taking a puff or 2 and putting it out by day 17 I said lets see what happens if I just don't smoke today and I didn't care. About a week later my one of my dil's was over and smoking I asked her for a cig lit it up and took 2 puffs then put it out, I knew I was done with them.

Added to say a vapor on an e-cig board told me every time I wanted a cig to chain vape first for 15-20 minutes if I still wanted one smoke it but always vape first. It works


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> Oh wow....
> 
> I had bought some Green Apple juice that had instantly broke two of my plastic tanks, so I ordered a Kanger pro tank 2 so I could use the juice... OH BOY... what a world of difference it is using one of those compared to the other tanks..
> 
> ...


 
My protank 2 was a game changer. Glad you like yours.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

L.A. said:


> I have to wonder and this is an honest question,,
> 
> If your still using the e-cig after a year or two,,Are you quitting or replacing,,
> 
> I'm wanting to "want" to quit smoking,,but it starting to look like cold turkey is the only way.


 
I think most smokers want to quit because we know it's killing us but at the same time we don't want to quit because we enjoy smoking in some way. Our cigs are our best friends. I also believe that's why vaping works, it mimics smoking but 100 times better.

One thing that I believe helped me was getting my mind to accept vaping as better than smoking. I would take a draw off my cig and concentrate on everything I was feeling.. the act of drawing in the smoke, how it tasted, how it felt hitting the back of my throat then lungs, how it felt to exhale it back out.... then immediately take a draw off my e-cig doing the same thing. What I found when I was being honest with myself was the e-cig tasted better, felt better and the exhale was way more satisfying to me. 

If you really pay attention to smoking a cig you realize compared to vaping the amount of smoke is small and for me drawing in vapor and blowing it out is way more satisfying than drawing in smoke, but I had to convince my brain it didn't need the cig because my addiction kept telling my brain it did need it. Making clouds is way better


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So to continue the thread.. 

Kinda stoked.. Ordered up a Vamo V5 with another protank 2 today, along with a couple of the air controls... They just just a little hard for me, and need a little more air.. 
OH, and batteries for it... Amazing how fast it all adds up.. eeerrr.. 

Then I was going to order some juice, but I got to watching some of the DIY juice mixing... hhhhmm.. So one place gave the name of the company he gets all his base liquids and flavors from... So I got to researching that, and adding up prices of what a 30ml bottle of the final product would be running me.. WOW... dirt cheap... 

I think tomorrow I'm about to order me up about 250ml of 100mg/ml nicotine, some VG liquid, and a hand full of flavors, aloing with some syringes.. Yeah, it's a little bit of an investment up front, but when I got to figuring me how long that order will last me, easily well over 10 times less than what I'd spend for pre mixed juices..

Just curious if anyone else is mixing their own? well, Other than BoldViolet.. sorry BV, not trying to take business from you, I just think I'd enjoy making up my own flavors, and being able to seriously cut my costs.. OK.. well. so long as I also quit buying hardware.. LOL..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok.. I just did some fast fuzzy math... 

Been buying a favorite liquid for $15 for 30ml.. 

120ml of 100mg nicotine will make about 1000ml of 12mg/ml juice.. for the VG and the nicotine, that's about $40... not counting the flavorings.. 

That means instead of spending $500 plus shipping... well.. I like the math..


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> So to continue the thread..
> 
> Kinda stoked.. Ordered up a Vamo V5 with another protank 2 today, along with a couple of the air controls... They just just a little hard for me, and need a little more air..
> OH, and batteries for it... Amazing how fast it all adds up.. eeerrr..
> ...


 
Haven't tried DYI but have read about it. I think I would go that way of it get to the point where e-juice is regulated by the FDA.

Right now I'm just enjoying trying new tanks and batteries when I can,bought an Aspire BDC the other way for about $11 at a local shop and I didn't think it possible but flavor wise it blew my protank2 right out of the water! The only thing is it uses a lot of battery charge and to me it's a bit harder to fill with liquid. Well worth the effort thought.


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> You will like the vamo v5, but you will need to be careful with it as they are not the most rugged. I broke mine when I had it my pocket, that was a sad day. One other thing to watch for is the voltage or wattage getting turned way up by the button getting accidentally pushed.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Irondale.. good things to know.. so what broke on yours? the top pop off or something?


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes it was the top. It was in my front pocket and when I bent over the top snapped off and busted the wires inside. If the wires didn't break I could have put back together. I mainly used it in vw mode at around 4 watts.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Man is that a drag.. Hoping I don't break mine.. I did just find a place that sells them for $30.. but still not cheap if they break that easy.. 

I also just ordered more juice... $30 for 50ml of my favorite stuff.. 

But then I went and ordered up stuff to make up 1000ml at 12%... Got a big hand full of flavors with it.. and a couple syringes.. $60... Man.. what a savings there... I'll have to eventually get some more flavorings though since I didn't get enough to mix it all up.. but I figure that should be an easy year worth..


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

I got mine for 30 as well. I ordered it from fasttech, I would have ordered another one if I didn't have to wait 6 weeks to get it. If I had to go back in time when I 1st started vaping I would have just gotten a provari and be done with it. Right now it is hard to justify that cost when I have sunk so much into it already.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not seen the provari.. There are so many out there it's crazy... There's quite a few I'd love to have, but I can't justify $100 and up for a battery holder.. OK, well, I can't justify it to my wife


----------



## king-01 (Jan 23, 2014)

simi-steading said:


> Ok.. I just did some fast fuzzy math...
> 
> Been buying a favorite liquid for $15 for 30ml..
> 
> ...


Been DIY for a while. The up front is more but the return is very cheap. I can make a 50 ml bottle for $6. Super easy to do.

Check out the Flavour Art line of e cig flavorings. A majority have been tested for cellular toxicity and none found. They are all that I use.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Not seen the provari.. There are so many out there it's crazy... There's quite a few I'd love to have, but I can't justify $100 and up for a battery holder.. OK, well, I can't justify it to my wife


My husband has a Provari and LOVE LOVE LOVES it.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have to be honest with myself and admit I will always love smoking but as long as I have e-cigs I know I can resist them. This morning while cleaning I saw a cig pack under my kitchen table. I figure my dog, who is always digging things out to chew on found them under the bed or something. I left it sitting there for hours afraid to pick it up in case it had cigs in it finally I had to get it off the floor and sure enough it was almost a half of pack with a lighter. I stood there starring at them and sniffed the pack...smelled like heaven and before I knew it I had whipped one out light it up and was mesmerized.. I ended up smoking about half it of before I came to my senses and put it out, then quickly filled the pack with water to ruin the cigs and tossed it. I guess I should feel guilty but I don't, before e-cigs I would have ended up smoking them all in a few hours and likely going to buy another pack.. but this time I was able to toss them though I do have an overwhelming sense of sadness and loss from the thought of trashing them and a bit of a cig buzz.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't feel bad about smoking any.. right now it's not so much about quitting as much as it's about smoking a lot less of something that's so bad for me.. Some days I have one (I can't get up in the morning and not have one first thing.. I just can't get past not having that flavor) other times I might have a few drinks, and I just can't help not smoking.. 

But, so for, I know I've bought at least 15 cartons less than I would have bought.. probably more than that.. but still.. that's that much less tar in my lungs..


----------

